
Cargo cult programming - maltalex
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cargo_cult_programming
======
maltalex
Related: "Hype driven development" [https://medium.com/@ozgurgul/hype-driven-
development-2196a8b...](https://medium.com/@ozgurgul/hype-driven-
development-2196a8bf73fa)

